# Greenedge



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

They have the start of what could be a pretty good roster. Jack Bobridge, Travis and Cameron Meyer, Pieter Weening and Stuart O'Grady are the first of their signings. It looks like they are more organised than the failed Pegasus bid that fell over at the last minute. With HTC disbanding it provides a license up for grabs.
It will be interesting to see the remainder of their signings and sponsorship announcements.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Speculation from the Sydney Morning Herald...

*The GreenEDGE team (Australian unless stated)
Confirmed: *Jack Bobridge (Garmin-Cervelo), Cameron Meyer (Garmin-Cervelo), Travis Meyer (Garmin-Cervelo), Stuart O’Grady (LeOpard), Daniel Teklehaymanot (Eritrea).

*Likely to join:* Michael Albasini (Swtz/HTC-Highroad), Simon Clarke (Astana), Baden Cooke (Saxo Bank-SunGard), Allan Davis (Astana), Julian Dean (NZ/Garmin-Cervelo), Luke Durbidge (Jayco-AIS), Mitch Docker (Skil-Shimano), Simon Gerrans (Sky), Matt Goss (HTC-Highroad), Michael Hepburn (Jayco-AIS), Leigh Howard (HTC-Highroad), Brett Lancaster (Garmin-Cervelo), Sebastian Langeveld (Neth/Rabobank), Matt Lloyd (released Omega Pharma -Lotto), Jens Mouris (Neth/Vacansoleil), Luke Roberts (Saxo Bank-SunGard), Wesley Sulzberger (FDJ), Matt Wilson (Garmin-Cervelo), Tomas Vaitkus (Lith/Astana), Pieter Weening (Neth/Rabobank)
Targeted: Tony Martin (Ger/HTC-Highroad).

Two places remain

Read more: Lean and Green: new team pursues Gerrans and Martin as it edges towards winning line-up

Doesn't look that strong a team IMO. Lots of young guys with a heap of potential and good for a few stage and minor race wins but no real GC threats that I can see.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks to be a classics team, Goss, Lancaster, O'Grady and a few others. Should be a nice addition to the peloton.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

they have been very explicit that they are targeting the classics and have no GC aspirations.


----------



## bumpyknuckles (Jul 21, 2011)

Peiter Weening has already signed


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

what happened to the rumour of Tony Martin signing


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Another signing today with Simon Gerrans on board. 
http://www.greenedgecycling.com/news/greenedge-gerrans

And with Sebastian Langeveld signing yesterday the squad should be prominent in the one day classics.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Another couple of truths from the likely to join list. Must have been put together from some pretty good intel. 

Be interesting to see who wins the signature ofTony Martin though. Green Edge or Skil-Shimano?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Tugboat said:


> Be interesting to see who wins the signature ofTony Martin though. Green Edge or Skil-Shimano?


I like Skil-Shimano but they are not pro tour. But with OPL and Quickstep mergeing there should be another licence available. anybody know if Skil-Shimano are likely to apply?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i saw a tweet from one of the cycling news that Martin signed w/ Quickstep


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't know why, but I just don't care about Greenedge. Maybe it's the 'we've been assured of this or that invitation' statements.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

The Weasel said:


> I don't know why, but I just don't care about Greenedge. Maybe it's the 'we've been assured of this or that invitation' statements.


No I think an Ozzy team is a good thing for cycling. Its hard to sell our sport to outsiders. The stars change teams every year or two. The teams have no identity beyond their main sponsor who come and go, and are often meaningless words to foreign ears. Outside of cycling fans who knows what Lampre, AG2R, Frances de Jeux and Agritubel are, were or mean. I don't want to see a totally nationalistic sport but teams with an identifiably national base, not just a flag of convenience, may help get more armchair fans which can only help TV ratings and sponsorship levels.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

foofighter said:


> i saw a tweet from one of the cycling news that Martin signed w/ Quickstep


As of right now Cyclingnews has a story that Martin has made a decision but his manager reiterated he has not signed a contract yet.

_"However, while Martin’s agent confirmed to Cyclingnews that Martin had made a decision, he refuted claims that his rider had signed a contract, adding that minor details still need to be finalised.

Patrick Lefevere also confirmed to Cyclingnews that no contract has been signed between the two parties."_

Linky


I like the direction GreenEdge is going in however are they getting riders with enough UCI sporting points to warrant WorldTour status? O'Grady - yes, Gerrans - perhaps, but I'm not sure how many points the rest bring to the team.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Baden Cooke has certainly fallen off the map the last few years. Used to be every single TT there was they would tout him as a potential winner. I haven't seen him do squat lately.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

innergel said:


> Baden Cooke has certainly fallen off the map the last few years. Used to be every single TT there was they would tout him as a potential winner. I haven't seen him do squat lately.


Baden Cooke or Mick Rogers? Cooke was more of a sprinter, Rogers was the TT/GC rider.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

dougydee said:


> Baden Cooke or Mick Rogers? Cooke was more of a sprinter, Rogers was the TT/GC rider.


I thought he was a TT guy, but maybe I'm remembering his skillset wrong. Either way, he used to get mentioned a bunch and now nothing. I checked his wiki page and he really hasn't done much in the last 3-4 years. He's obviously worth something though as he appears to keep getting contracts.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Svein Tuft signs. That's a bit out of left field but a good strong signing.

Team | Greenedge Cycling


----------



## Mark Kelly (Oct 27, 2009)

innergel said:


> I thought he was a TT guy, but maybe I'm remembering his skillset wrong. Either way, he used to get mentioned a bunch and now nothing. I checked his wiki page and he really hasn't done much in the last 3-4 years. He's obviously worth something though as he appears to keep getting contracts.


Mick's had a terrible run of luck since crashing out of the TDF whilst in "Virtual Yellow" in 2008. He lost the rest of 2008 with glandular fever, won some important 1 week races in 2009 and 2010 and went into the 2010 tour with high hopes only to find three gruelling weeks too much to handle (possibly some carry over from the long illness). 

In his prime he was a definite GC threat - I had him picked as Australia's first winner of the TDF but it was not to be. He's tried to re-jig himself to specialise in the 1 week races that were so successful but his 2011 has again been dogged by illness.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm not surprised...

He announced he was leaving Spidertech a couple weeks ago so I was wondering where he'd end up since his reason for leaving was to once again race in the pro tour...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Mark Kelly said:


> Mick's had a terrible run of luck since crashing out of the TDF whilst in "Virtual Yellow" in 2008. He lost the rest of 2008 with glandular fever, won some important 1 week races in 2009 and 2010 and went into the 2010 tour with high hopes only to find three gruelling weeks too much to handle (possibly some carry over from the long illness).
> 
> In his prime he was a definite GC threat - I had him picked as Australia's first winner of the TDF but it was not to be. He's tried to re-jig himself to specialise in the 1 week races that were so successful but his 2011 has again been dogged by illness.



Funny we were talking about him. I just saw Baden Cooke in one of those SRAM commercials. 



And I think I have found my new favorite rider. 

_At 197-centermetres tall and weighing in at 91-kilograms, Jens Mouris, the most recent signing to GreenEDGE Cycling, is one of the biggest cyclists in the professional peloton._

He can take the place of Maggie Backstedt. Go Jens! I want to see him draft Simon Gerrans


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Hopefully this Aussie adventure turns out better for Svein than the Pegasus debacle! Glad to see he is going to a team that will hopefully understand his somewhat unorthodox off-seasons (backcountry snowboarding, MMA training, sleeping under a lean-to he just made halfway up the side of a mountain, etc, etc).


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Another big powerful rider to support in the classics with Tomas Vaitkus now confirmed as signing.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Fumi Beppu and Robbie McEwen the latest names to sign with GreenEdge. McEwen only riding the first half of the season before retiring to a technical director role with the team....

McEwen And Beppu To GreenEdge | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Hopefully they can get Fabian Cancellara if he can get out of his contract.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Matt Goss announced today he is with GreenEdge next year. Slowly they seem to adding up enough points to gain entry into the World Tour.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

enac said:


> Hopefully they can get Fabian Cancellara if he can get out of his contract.


Doubtful but Big Jens is an entirely different matter....

Fall-out from all these team mergers is that there should be less bargaining required to sign up some of the domestiques required.


----------

